# Frozen raw food - can they eat?



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Can they eat frozen raw food? Not as a treats, but as a regular meal.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I wouldn't but this is just based off of my own sense of logic that swallowing a whole meal of frozen meat can't be good for the digestion or how the body regulates the internal temp.

It's also based on an experience years ago with our first dog playing in the snow with our kids. He came in, layed down just shivering and it took a while for him to stop. He was a thick double coat mix. I didn't realize until after that it must have been due to all the snow balls he was catching and swallowing. I'm not saying that one frozen meal would cause that reaction because I don't know but seeing that happen stuck with me.

If you are in a pinch, I would at least try to partially thaw by putting the meal in a container and putting that container in some warm water.

I could be all wrong about this but it's how I do it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Absolutely okay. Many people feed their dogs frozen to slow them down.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My dog broke her teeth on frozen pork necks. If you are in a pinch then thaw it in hot water.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

I do it in a pinch. I believe I read that there is some metabolizing issues. They will not get the full benefit of the nutrients being provided. I will see if I can find that study or article. But again in pinch.. yep


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

When I supplement with raw I give it mostly frozen. My girl has a texture issue with some foods being completely raw, especially giblets and liver. She won’t touch them thawed, but enjoys them frozen.

You can always bag whatever you need thawed in a ziplock and then place it in cool water. It’ll thaw within 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've noticed the same thing as Femfa with raw liver -- liver chunks can be frozen or partially thawed, and my dog loves it, but it becomes inedible when fully thawed. I've also noticed with the same dog that the commercial raw pellet-shaped foods seem to be a lot more appetizing to him when frozen than when raw -- he really likes crunching those small pellets between his molars. I don't know if it simulates bone, or he's just weird -- both theories are equally plausible.


----------

